# Sweet Tooth



## MaelstromEyre (May 31, 2021)

So looking forward to this one. . .


----------



## Baalf (Jun 3, 2021)

Apparently it's a Detective Comics franchise. Never heard of it. Also, did they look that human in the comics?


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 5, 2021)

I have watched the first episode (the day is not letting me enjoy bingewatching..) and I'm really interested. 

So far, I'm enjoying. Obviously hits pretty close to home as it's Covid-if-it-was-worse + furries among humans. There are some easily guessed plot points: humans hate and hunt hybrids because they're different or blame them for the sickness, some good humans help the hybrids, adventure ensues..

But I can say the scenery / graphics are really wonderful. And I'm digging the actors / character development. I look forward to watching the rest of season.


----------



## Troj (Jun 5, 2021)

I watched the first episode yesterday, and loved it! The kid is adorable, the settings are beautiful (because it's New Zealand), and of course the story hits home for all of us in 2021.


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m back. I finished the season (only 8 episodes) and I really liked it.

The characters are well written and I’ve enjoyed them all, even secondary ones and minor antagonists. I was surprised to get so emotionally attached to some of the characters, even the fleeting ones.

The scenery was enjoyable throughout; it was filmed in New Zealand so of course it’s gorgeous. I also really dig the ‘land reclaiming man made’ aesthetic so that was fun to see, too.

And I liked the story. Sure, you may be able to guess some of the twists and turns but the story went in directions I still wasn’t quite expecting. Definitely a fun journey that left me satisfied but hungry for more. _*insert obligatory ‘That’s what she said’ joke* _
Now I just have to wait a few years for Season 2.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 9, 2021)

Just finished the first season today and loved it, looking forward to future seasons.  Are they ever going to explain Bobby, though?  He's so stinking cute, though.


----------



## NimuTheFox (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes!! I watched this just the other day! There needs to be another season!!


----------

